# Help with first Doxa



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m considering buying my first Doxa. I needed some help with a question.

Which Doxa being produced wears the smallest? I ask because my wrist is about 6.5 inches. My largest watch is actually my SKX and it wears fine. It’s 42mm x 46mm I believe. I can go up to about 48mm lug length but that’s it. 

So some help from the Doxa crowd would help. Pics with wrist size as help are of course a plus also


Thanks


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have pics with me at the moment but is you Google "Doxa Sub vs SKX007" you will get a lot of good pics, some from past threads here. Might give you a more immediate feel than waiting for pics.

I find they wear about the same. My Doxa 1200T I wear on the bracelet while the Seiko is typically worn on a mil style strap. I'll try to snap a few pics tomorrow-just not feasible right now.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got the new Poseidon. I've had an SKX007 and currently have an SRPC49K. All wear similar in size. I have 6.75 wrist.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

City74 said:


> I'm considering buying my first Doxa. I needed some help with a question.
> 
> Which Doxa being produced wears the smallest? I ask because my wrist is about 6.5 inches. My largest watch is actually my SKX and it wears fine. It's 42mm x 46mm I believe. I can go up to about 48mm lug length but that's it.
> 
> ...


I'm a recent first time Doxa owner, and was in your shoes not that long ago. I wanted a watch that wore no bigger than my SKX.

I went with a 1200T. (Be forewarned: Doxa's can be addictive. I now have 2 1200's.)

Another Doxa that wears like an SKX is the 300T 50th Anniversary. It has a 45.1mm case (not 47mm, per Doxa's published specs).

The 1200T case is 44.6mm. Your SKX has a 45.8mm case. Both the Doxa and SKX have a shallow case curve, from lug tip to lug tip, like an upside down dinner plate. Both have protruding case backs, like right side up saucers, that extend down below the lug tips ... lifting the watch off the wrist.

For me, the SKX and 1200 wears about the same. The SKX's extra 1mm has is not an issue. Your mileage may vary.

As for wrist pics, I wear a size 9 shoe, and have a 36 waist. Why am I telling you this? Because both of those measurements have as much relevance as your wrist circumference when it comes to if a watch will fit you.

Wrists come in different shapes and sizes. Some are flat, some square, others more rounded. A wide flat 6.5" circumference wrist can often wear a larger case watch than a rounded 7" wrist. It's the flat real estate on top of your wrist that matters.

You have that measurement, and know you can wear up to a 48mm case. That also opens up the Doxa 1500 as a possibility. BUT that watch shares the same case design as the 1200 and SKX. Meaning it wears larger than the case size suggests. It will wear larger than your SKX.

Have you ever tried a 48mm Seiko Turtle? That will wear like a Doxa 1500. More like a 50mm case.

You haven't mentioned which color? There's orange, orange, and of course orange. Your choice. (Hey, I don't make the rules. It's like your SKX: international law requires that it can only be worn on a flat vent rubber, or SS Jubilee.) There are other color Doxa's, but those are only revealed once you have an orange one on your wrist. That's where the trouble starts...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

In spite of having a 7.75" wrist, I've lately been gravitating away from chunky watches. Maybe I'm just an old fuddy-duddy. The 1500t is a great watch, but I found myself wanting something smaller. Found a great deal on one of the 300 Sub 50th Anniversary and haven't regretted it. The case diameter is 42.5 mm with a height of 12.40 mm. I've read that the L2L is 45 mm, which considering the cushion case shape, sounds about right. The smaller dial size makes it appear smaller than it is. It has the look and feel of a vintage dive watch, which I believe was the intention.

I've always loved the look of the Searambler, but the Professional is quintessential Doxa. The 300 Black Lung release has been an even bigger hit, the only differences being the Aqualung logo and the price. And yes, I could use some exfoliation on my arm.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

A 1000T would fit nicely. I have 6.25in wrist with a flat topside where the watch sits flat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow. Thanks for the help everyone. It’s nice to see some shots of actual watches on similar sized wrists as mine. Also great to get some first hand experience with the watch and thoughts compared to a watch I own. That’s what this forum is all about. The watch that caught my attention first was the 1200T Caribbean because it fills 2 slots in my collection, a great diver and a blue dialed watch. I love the 300 releases also and I think the Searambler is my fav. I know this is probably going to get me tarred and feathered around these parts but I’m not much on yellow or orange dials. I have had a watch with each dial color before and I got tired of them quickly. I think they look awesome but I know me and what I would wear. I love the looks of the orange and yellow on other people it’s just not me.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The Sub 1200 or one of the 50th Anniversary 'thin case' 300 variants would be your best bet. Both have a very similar on-wrist footprint, but the 1200 is a lot more modern and closer to an SKX (in thickness and dial aperture), while the 300 has a much smaller dial and a more minimized wrist presence. They're both great for smaller wrists, but both ultimately yield a very different vibe on the wrist.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I just found out that the blue Caribbean isn’t being sold with the blue lettered bezel, it’s got the orange lettered one now. That puts a stop to me buying the Caribbean as I don’t like it as much with orange on it. I think the black dial with orange is alright tho and the 300 in black or silver dial is also still a thought


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

City74 said:


> Well I just found out that the blue Caribbean isn't being sold with the blue lettered bezel, it's got the orange lettered one now. That puts a stop to me buying the Caribbean as I don't like it as much with orange on it. I think the black dial with orange is alright tho and the 300 in black or silver dial is also still a thought


You are not the first one to be put off by the orange-numbered bezel. Several people have said the same.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

The 300 anniversary model is the most comfortable watch I own - or have owned; the low profile, short lug to lug length and flexible BOR bracelet are a great combination for my 7.5" wrist.
I'm fortunate to have both a Professional and Searambler; the Professional dominates wrist time but the Searambler has a fantastic dial.
Good luck with your choice!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You are not the first one to be put off by the orange-numbered bezel. Several people have said the same.


Yea it's a deal breaker on that particular watch. I still could do orange bezels on other models tho


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

adg31 said:


> The 300 anniversary model is the most comfortable watch I own - or have owned; the low profile, short lug to lug length and flexible BOR bracelet are a great combination for my 7.5" wrist.
> I'm fortunate to have both a Professional and Searambler; the Professional dominates wrist time but the Searambler has a fantastic dial.
> Good luck with your choice!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I love the second hand outlined in orange on that Searambler


----------



## rushca01 (Feb 11, 2008)

From the current line up I would say the 1200T would have to be the best fit


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

City74 said:


> "...1200T Caribbean ..."; "I love the 300 releases also and I think the Searambler is my fav..."; "I know this is probably going to get me tarred and feathered around these parts but I'm not much on yellow or orange dials. I have had a watch with each dial color before and I got tired of them quickly. I think they look awesome but I know me and what I would wear. I love the looks of the orange and yellow on other people it's just not me."


Heretic! Anarchist! Ban this man!

Er, well, go ahead and get the damn blue one. One leads to two ... then three. Before you know it you'll have an orange one ... on an orange band.

Never had any color besides black my whole life. Now even the damn yellow one looks good.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Definitely any 1200T, which includes some of the limited/special editions (Poseidon, older Project Aware, etc). I generally stay 41mm or under, and the cushion case at 42.7mm is perfectly fine. For one, Doxas are incredibly comfortable. The L2L is also very manageable.

I'm 7 1/8(ish)" and it's great (mine is Project Aware I - pretty sure the Project Aware II is a 1500T which is 44mm+). Take the plunge!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

There's a couple of Poseidon's on the sales forum. It's a 300 reissue but essentially a 1200 case.

I think due to the new Poseidon there are also some offloads of other models. I've just seen a Sharkhunter and a Searambler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

franco60 said:


> Definitely any 1200T, which includes some of the limited/special editions (Poseidon, older Project Aware, etc). I generally stay 41mm or under, and the cushion case at 42.7mm is perfectly fine. For one, Doxas are incredibly comfortable. The L2L is also very manageable.
> 
> I'm 7 1/8(ish)" and it's great (mine is Project Aware I - pretty sure the Project Aware II is a 1500T which is 44mm+). Take the plunge!
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards the 1200T with black dial, although silver is nice too


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok update time. It’s really down to the 300 and 1200. I think I prefer the 1200 as the dial on the 300 might be a touch to small in relation to the case, at least in pics. I know that it gives it a more vintage feel but not sure I like it. Also, not sure why it’s $600 more for the 300t. With that said the 1200 with black dial is leading the charge, followed by the silver. I’m sorta waiting around til July 4th to see if there happens to be a sale like last year


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

City74 said:


> Ok update time. It's really down to the 300 and 1200. I think I prefer the 1200 as the dial on the 300 might be a touch to small in relation to the case, at least in pics. I know that it gives it a more vintage feel but not sure I like it. Also, not sure why it's $600 more for the 300t. With that said the 1200 with black dial is leading the charge, followed by the silver. I'm sorta waiting around til July 4th to see if there happens to be a sale like last year


OK I'll fess up ... would have bought the silver dial over the black, but the 1200 silver sold old. I like the 300 as well, and considered that in silver, but the small dial was a concern. And the price.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

UPDATE: The 10% off coupon put me over the edge. I just ordered my 1st Doxa. I went with the 1200T Sharkhunter. It just felt right


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Solid choice! I'd like to add a 1200 Sharkhunter one of these days...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

UPDATE!!! It's here and OMG gorgeous










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! It's a beaut, Clark.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

City74 said:


> UPDATE!!! It's here and OMG gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations- welcome to the club
That looks fantastic; I hope you wear it in good health for many years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks. Just also ordered a NATO and a Hirsch rubber strap to change things up a bit. The BOR bracelet is great but I like variety. It’s the spice of life


----------



## TR1987 (May 19, 2017)

Hey,

Wow that watch looks fantastic, congratulations and great choice! 

I’m in the same position looking for my first DOXA, also looking at the 1200T sharkie and have a 6.5in wrist. 

Can I ask how do you find the height/weight of the watch? Is it top heavy? 

Also long shot but anyone have/know of a 1200 I can try on in Hong Kong? Really want to try one on before I buy.

Many thanks,

Tom


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

TR1987 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Wow that watch looks fantastic, congratulations and great choice!
> 
> ...


What's your shoe size? That has a much to do with how a watch will fit you as wrist circumference.

All the specs are in Doxa's web site. You've checked? Select the watch you want, scroll down and read the specs. Most have a spec sheet pdf as well.

Doxa provides all the specs, including dial diameter. They are to be commended for this, a true mark of professionalism. You would expect that from a dive watch company.

The 1200 uses a 44.6mm case. If you do not know you're wrist measurement, here's what to do: measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, just above the wrist bone (where watch sits). Start and end with just where the wrist starts to curve down. (You're not measuring the total width of your wrist; just flat area on top.)

Convert that to mm's. Now you can compare that to any watch's case size. This is sometimes referred to as case length, or "lug to lug". If the case length is =/< than your wrist measurement, the watch should be fit. If >, then it might be a fit, depending on how much the difference is, and things like lug and\or case curvature.

For example, I can wear usually up to a 47mm case watch. A 48mm Marathon GSAR, with just a slight lug curve, is too big for me. But a 48.5mm Squale 1521, with it's deeply curved lugs, which extend into the case itself, fits me like a glove.

A watch described as "top heavy" usually means it is too big for the wearer. Ideally all 4 lug tips maintain contact with your wrist. If all 4 are suspended in air, the watch will be unstable; it will flop around from side to side, and slide down your wrist over the wrist bone. Top heavy. To compensate, the wearer often adjust the strap or bracelet too tight, which is uncomfortable.

Many people report their Seiko MM300 as being top heavy. It's a very heavy watch. Mine was as comfortable as any watch I have owned. It has a flat bottom, no case back. Sticks the wrist. Unless it's too big for the wearer.

Take any watch, put it on your wrist above the wrist bone. Hold your arm out straight at 90 degrees to your body, palms flat, fingers extended as if pointing straight (i.e. no fist, wrist flat not limp). Now cock your head onto your shoulder, and look down your arm at the watch. Look at the lug tips. How many are suspended in air? You need at least 2 to have contact. Look at the case back. If it's flat and maintains contact with your wrist almost out to the lug tips, the watch can be stable, offsetting fewer tug tips having contact. If it has a rounded case back that protrudes below the lug tips, pushing up or lifting the watch off your wrist, it may be unstable, unless you have good lug tip contact.

Once I learned the above, I have been able to buy any watch based on these measurements, with a 90%% success rate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TR1987 (May 19, 2017)

Thank you nepatriot, your advice is very helpful. 

I have read the specification and more reviews that is healthy, I’m DOXA obsessed 😉

I was more after a personal opinion of how people found the weight/height felt on their wrist. 

My sub 16610 is honestly the most comfortable watch I’ve ever owned and it’s around 48 lug to lug. I also have a watch in rotation that is 50mm. So by this measuremen the DOXA should be a no brainier. 

However, it is 1.5mm higher than the sub and 2.5mm higher than the 50mm Glycine. 

I had to give up a Tudor chronograph (14.9mm) cause it was too high/ top heavy and I don’t want this to happen again. 

Especially as I plan to wear on a nato. 

Again thank you for your advice. 

I would still love to try one on if anyone’s has a lead in HK.

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## TR1987 (May 19, 2017)

P.S. l will be getting the tape out and measuring the top of my wrist when I get home 🙂


----------

